# What is the fascination with metal?



## Defender (Jul 10, 2008)

What is it with the majority of furries I know, weither personally or over the internet have some fascination with metal as their preferred or favorite type of music?

I don't get it, it's not fun for ME to listen to being the furry country fan that I am being a little biased over stagnant music mentioned above.

I simply find metal and most all associated genres to be a few simple riffs mixed with loads of shredding and perhaps some lame lyrics about dragons and victory. What's the fun in THAT?

Also, why aren't there more furry country fans (weither open or closedminded) in the fandom? I know of a few but there isn't enough.

And furthermore,

What is it with the majority of furries I know, weither personally or over the internet have some fascination with country/bluegrass as their preferred or favorite type of music?

I don't get it, it's not fun for ME to listen to being the furry hip hop fan that I am being a little biased over whiny music mentioned above.

I simply find country and most all associated genres to be a few simple chords mixed with loads of liquor and perhaps some lame singing about being sad or something. What's the fun in THAT?

Also, why aren't there more furry gangstas (weither open or closedminded) in the fandom? I know of a few but there isn't enough.

And furthermore,

What is it with the majority of furries I know, weither personally or over the internet have some fascination with rap/hip hop as their preferred or favorite type of music?

I don't get it, it's not fun for ME to listen to being the furry jazzhead that I am being a little biased over agressive music mentioned above.

I simply find rap and most all associated genres to be a few simple beats mixed with loads of samples and perhaps some lame guy talking about drugs and sex and violence. What's the fun in THAT?

Also, why aren't there more furry jazz fans (weither open or closedminded) in the fandom? I know of a few but there isn't enough.

And furthermore,

What is it with the majority of furries I know, weither personally or over the internet have some fascination with jazz as their preferred or favorite type of music?

I don't get it, it's not fun for ME to listen to being the furry reggaehead that I am being a little biased over random music mentioned above.

I simply find jazz and most all associated genres to be a few complex beats mixed with loads of modal noodling and perhaps some lame improvisation lasting dozens or even hundreds of hours. What's the fun in THAT?

Also, why aren't there more furry reggaeheads (weither open or closedminded) in the fandom? I know of a few but there isn't enough.

And furthermore,

What is it with the majority of furries I know, weither personally or over the internet have some fascination with reggae as their preferred or favorite type of music?

I don't get it, it's not fun for ME to listen to being the furry bossa nova aficionado that I am being a little biased over stoner music mentioned above.

I simply find reggae and most all associated genres to be a few simple beats mixed with loads of bass and perhaps some lame repeating chikka-chikka guitar looping dozens or even hundreds of times. What's the fun in THAT?

Also, why aren't there more furry Brazilians (weither open or closedminded) in the fandom? I know of a few but there isn't enough.

And furthermore,

No.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 10, 2008)

Gad, almost offered a counter argument to your statements regarding metal  before I realized the purpose of your post.   I agree that unfairly  oversimplifying genres of music is ridiculous, I try to be open to new music  since occasionally I find something appealing in a genre I otherwise dislike.    Although everything you said about every genre other then metal is totally true  and anything that isn't metal is shit :[ .


----------



## RailRide (Jul 10, 2008)

Gad, _i_ almost responded by wondering why it is almost always a metal fan who's questioning the musical tastes of non-metalheads.

It's almost got a "get offa my lawn" charm to it.

---PCJ


----------



## Nocturne (Jul 10, 2008)

Hahaha, great.  This will be amazing for catching tl;drers and is a pretty good commentary.


----------



## Aviiva (Jul 11, 2008)

u either love it or hate it, like sushi..  personally i love good metal, it gives me chills down my spine, goosebumps and makes my hair stand on end.. tis love


----------



## Takun (Jul 11, 2008)

I got to the country and I was like wait what, you just said.  Wait, WHAT?


Yes, I understand what you mean.  I have very very few country songs that I like.  Very few rap songs I like.  A few metal bands that I like.  I know that closing yourself off you are going to miss some good stuff.  That being said, I don't go looking through every rap album, metal album, or country album to find them.  I don't have the time to.  So if asked, I dislike rap and country and depending on the metal I love or hate it.  I will listen to stuff linked to me, but I'm not going out looking for it.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 11, 2008)

Thank God for this man.


----------



## RailRide (Jul 11, 2008)

The genres I don't listen to, I prefer to say I'm _indifferent_ to them. It's more accurate than "dislike", and doesn't leave one with the impression that I might think less of you for liking them.

---PCJ


----------



## Bryantacious (Jul 12, 2008)

all music is good

even.... rap.... (lol)


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 12, 2008)

Defender said:


> I simply find metal and most all associated genres to be a few simple riffs mixed with loads of shredding and perhaps some lame lyrics about dragons and victory. What's the fun in THAT?



Go Listen to Master of Puppets or Holy wars then get back to me...

Lyrics about dragons and victory...according to this it seems you've only listened to Dragonforce and yeah, their lyrics are kinda lame but the guitar work is amazing.


----------



## Aurali (Jul 12, 2008)

dude. I don't know why. but I think you failed.


----------



## kamunt (Jul 12, 2008)

No, I'm pretty sure he won long and hard. Quite the epic thread, if I do say so myself (and I just did). For furries being so supposedly "open-minded", they sure aren't very open-minded about music. I truly will not understand that.

Also, Kitstaa is the most gangsta furry I will probably ever meet in my life. Bucktown Tiger is a furry rapper, as well. His rhymes are pretty rad (though his beats could use work).


----------



## Defender (Jul 12, 2008)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Go Listen to Master of Puppets or Holy wars then get back to me...
> 
> Lyrics about dragons and victory...according to this it seems you've only listened to Dragonforce and yeah, their lyrics are kinda lame but the guitar work is amazing.


Go read the rest of the post and then get back to me. It is obvious you read the first three paragraphs and then hit "reply". I've heard MoP and Rust in Peace and they're both good, socially-conscious examples of thrash metal.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 12, 2008)

Defender said:


> Go read the rest of the post and then get back to me. It is obvious you read the first three paragraphs and then hit "reply". I've heard MoP and Rust in Peace and they're both good, socially-conscious examples of thrash metal.



Strangely Enough I read the entire post, and only the first paragraph stood out to me (as I'm a metal head) and then I hit reply. And sorry if I seemed a but trollish or fanboish.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 12, 2008)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Go Listen to Master of Puppets or Holy wars then get back to me...
> 
> Lyrics about dragons and victory...according to this it seems you've only listened to Dragonforce and yeah, their lyrics are kinda lame but the guitar work is amazing.



It's technically complex certainly but everything I've ever heard by them has  stuck me as being relentlessly bland.   Dragonforce is still awesome in my books  though on account of the fact that they're so piss ass drunk at their shows that  they can't play their own songs.   Can't get much more metal then that.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 12, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> It's technically complex certainly but everything I've ever heard by them has  stuck me as being relentlessly bland.   Dragonforce is still awesome in my books  though on account of the fact that they're so piss ass drunk at their shows that  they can't play their own songs.   Can't get much more metal then that.



Well, they can play their own songs drunk but they really suck doing so.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 12, 2008)

But that's what makes them awesome, a Dragonforce show just wouldn't be the same without Sam Totman stopping mid song to get more beer and then falling off the stage, also Pac-Man sounds, as seen here. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ch8CYgH-tQ&feature=related


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 12, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> But that's what makes them awesome, a Dragonforce show just wouldn't be the  same without Sam Totman stopping mid song to get more beer and then falling off  the stage, also Pac-Man sounds, as seen here.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ch8CYgH-tQ&feature=related http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sam_Totman



Hehe, yeah that is true ^^


----------



## Tilt (Jul 12, 2008)

Thread is a trap. Love it.


----------



## VectorGato (Jul 13, 2008)

Well played, fine sir.


----------

